# Helmoltz resonator



## Daniel0012 (Sep 30, 2010)

:huh: 

Anyone knows a source for buying a reasonable priced helmoltz resonator around 50Hz anywhere in Europe?
got a big fat mode, and have litlle time for DIY,

regards


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Daniel0012 said:


> :huh:
> 
> Anyone knows a source for buying a reasonable priced helmoltz resonator around 50Hz anywhere in Europe?
> got a big fat mode, and have litlle time for DIY,
> ...


Use a box you could seal like a blanket box and add a port. Shouldn't take much time if you can't find one for sale. I dare say you'll need to tune any unit you buy to be correct for your individual application anyway.

No sources for EU sorry.


----------

